# Saskatchewan



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone from Saskatchewan interested in chatting, meeting up, or forming a support group?

I'm from Regina.

Post here, and/or send me a message!


----------



## defeyter (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you looking for online or offline support groups in Saskatchewan?

Chris


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW. I cannot believe there is finally someone else from Saskatchewan here! This is crazy. I'm far from Regina, but it is my favorite city ^_^

Edit: didn't notice this was posted so long ago ._. oh wellz...


----------



## defeyter (Dec 26, 2011)

okcancel said:


> WOW. I cannot believe there is finally someone else from Saskatchewan here! This is crazy. I'm far from Regina, but it is my favorite city ^_^
> 
> Edit: didn't notice this was posted so long ago ._. oh wellz...


Yes, Saskatchewan is undervalued online I believe when it comes to talking about anxiety and depression.

Anyway: I am debating setting up an online anxiety support group, where members can talk to each other by webcam through Skype, supported by a professional counsellor (myself or a colleague). As long as people have a broadband connection, it does not matter if they are in Stony Rapids or Weyburn, or anywhere in between! Only for Saskatchewanians. No costs involved, frequency maybe once per two weeks for 1 hour.

What are your thoughts on that idea?

Chris


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Chris,

I'd be willing to participate and assist in counseling an online group. I've made great strides in my own recovery so I can speak first hand on what NEEDS to be done to start recovery.

Saskatchewan definitely needs a social anxiety support group. With voluntary participation, and a friendly open... welcoming environment.

If you wish to chat more about this my contact info is on my profile. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## defeyter (Dec 26, 2011)

Phoenix87 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> If you wish to chat more about this my contact info is on my profile.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I will add you to Skype, watch for the Poweredbyhappiness user. If anyone else from Saskatchewan wants to participate, leave a reply to this message or private email me your Skype username.

Chris


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've created a social anxiety group for Saskatchewan... Please add me on facebook and send me a message indicating that you are from SAS


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm from Saskatoon!


----------



## bmom (Jul 23, 2011)

I am from Saskatoon too! I am here on behalf of my son.


----------



## schwinkle (Mar 23, 2013)

Did anything come of this for support for people in Saskatchewan?


----------



## jillkergan (Apr 11, 2013)

*Late response*

Hi, I realize you posted this group idea in 2011 and its now 2013... Anyway I'm just researching social anxiety and seeking treatment of some sort. It would sure be nice to get another perspective on the whole scenario! If you've worked past this that's ok, I thought I'd message you back anyway! Let me know

Jill


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

jillkergan said:


> Hi, I realize you posted this group idea in 2011 and its now 2013... Anyway I'm just researching social anxiety and seeking treatment of some sort. It would sure be nice to get another perspective on the whole scenario! If you've worked past this that's ok, I thought I'd message you back anyway! Let me know
> 
> Jill


The group never worked out, but you're more than welcome to message me and chat when you need to.


----------

